# How many pieces of silver would it take for you to sell out Jesus?



## GFR (Feb 15, 2011)

Discuss


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 15, 2011)

Assuming that jesus was actually a real dude, I woulda dropped a dime on his ass in a red hot minute.  CHEAP!!  Jews will do anything for money.


----------



## GFR (Feb 15, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Assuming that jesus was actually a real dude, I woulda dropped a dime on his ass in a red hot minute.  CHEAP!!  Jews will do anything for money.


Can't say for sure if he was real but IMO he was at least as real as unicorns and in my book that is 100% real.


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Haha..pardon the pun, but I got shit for posting that pic.


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahem... I pay my gardener Jesus, $40 bucks a month to do both the front & back of my house....

But if he could really turn water into wine, i'd pay him $60!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2011)

jesus used to steal change off homeless romans, just like that fkg jew josh does these days


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 16, 2011)

you barbarians will sell out your own mother for some gears I bet


----------



## Saney (Feb 16, 2011)

Jesus killed his own brother.. was a terrible sinner before he found god (again)

I believe he was an actual person. But a Prophet? No. More like an idiot Martyr at best.

The Zeitgeist Film Series Gateway | Zeitgeist: The Movie, Zeitgeist: Addendum, Zeitgeist Moving Forward


Part 1: http://www.zeitgeistthefilm.com/


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you barbarians will sell out your own mother for some gears I bet



Wait, you mean that is a payment option?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2011)

I would get as much silver as I could out of the deal, then catch him doing his David Blaine parlor trick in the tomb and get me some gold, then with a little silver and a little gold I'd save my brother from the gallows pole....


----------



## Imosted (Feb 16, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Jesus killed his own brother.. was a terrible sinner before he found god (again)
> 
> I believe he was an actual person. But a Prophet? No. More like an idiot Martyr at best.
> 
> ...




Zeitgeist is a great documentary


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 16, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I would get as much silver as I could out of the deal, then catch him doing his David Blaine parlor trick in the tomb and get me some gold, then with a little silver and a little gold I'd save my brother from the gallows pole....



Save him from the wrath of this mad man?


----------



## joboco (Feb 16, 2011)

There is not enough silver or anything else that would lower me to do such a thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2011)

if he pissed me off i'd get rid of all his make up and hair products and give his shoes and handbags to charity. 

sorry, it's just the best one i heard in a while...


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 16, 2011)

there is no way id give up my savior ..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2011)

A rat is a rat, haggeling over the amount of silver is just semantics.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't really sell out someone that I've never really had any kind of devotion to.  Plus, how do you sel out someone who died 2000 years ago that I never met?  just sayin.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Formalities of existence aside, I wouldn't have sold him out were I in Judas's situation.  It's not question of belief, only a question of morality.  I don't care where a person's meditation takes them, that's just plain being a dick in anybody's holy book.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I can't really sell out someone that I've never really had any kind of devotion to.  Plus, how do you sel out someone who died 2000 years ago that I never met?  just sayin.




Well allow me to be more specific when it comes to the question. If you had to option to sell out a person who you absolutely knew was kind/good hearted/honest for 3 billion dollars would you?  would you throw him into the wolves to be a multimillionaire ?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well allow me to be more specific when it comes to the question. If you had to option to sell out a person who you absolutely knew was kind/good hearted/honest for 3 billion dollars would you?  would you throw him into the wolves to be a multimillionaire ?



no.


----------



## SFW (Feb 16, 2011)

everyone is always hating on Judas.

Fact of the matter is, God sent his son to earth to die for our sins. *

So it was all written already. That was the entire point of Jesus being here, to get sold out and die.

The hatred of the Jews for JC's death makes no sense. He was supposed to die, the orders came from up top.

* these facts have not yet been proved.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> A rat is a rat, haggeling over the amount of silver is just semantics.



Hey no anti-semantic talk in a Jesus bashing thread....


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Fact of the matter is, God sent his son to earth to die for our sins. *


It is in the Bible so I know it is a fact.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 8, 2011)

why didnt u ask the question about the muslim prohet ? pussies !!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 8, 2011)

murf23 said:


> why didnt u ask the question about the muslim prohet ? pussies !!!



Because he died uniting the Arabs, not being sold out by some greedy Jew to the Romans.


----------



## custom (Jul 8, 2011)

you are all going to hell, and hell is for a long time! BTW they dont sell any gear there


----------



## KelJu (Jul 8, 2011)

I like Jesus, or at least the idea of Jesus. People were 10 times more fucking nuts before he came along. Oddly enough, most modern Christians would scoff at Jesus if he were real and did return. They'd call him a socialist hippie fag, and that he needs to go to church to find Jesus.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 8, 2011)

custom said:


> you are all going to hell, and hell is for a long time! BTW they dont sell any gear there



If anything wouldn't all the best gear be found in hell?  Satan is jerked and tan as a mother f*cker.






And then there's this that just cracks me up:


----------



## custom (Jul 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Robalo (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't sell him out. He's my homie


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 9, 2011)

Robalo said:


> I wouldn't sell him out. He's my homie








YouTube Video


----------



## minimal (Jul 9, 2011)

bout tree fiddy


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 9, 2011)

minimal said:


> bout tree fiddy



Best answer.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

minimal said:


> bout tree fiddy



GOD DAMN LOCHNESS MONESTER I DONE ALREADY TOLD YOU ONCE TO GET OUT OF MY GOD DAMN ANYTHING GOES!!







_I gave him a dollar._

DAMMIT WOMAN NOW HE'S NEVER GONNA LEAVE!!


----------



## porky (Jul 10, 2011)

Its all a lie anyway virgin birth? Bollox fucking milkman tapped that!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you was Jesus a real dude? The bible and the kuran clearly prove that he was a real dude. Just because you didn't bear witness to him doesn't mean that his existence was made made up!

That is the same thing as saying that historical figures like  Hitler and Napoleon Bonaparte are fictional. I am not a bible thumper but the bible and other holy books that acknowledge Jesus are not just books of faith but books or history. Think about it.

Say what you want about Jesus and everyone is entitled to their opinion, saying that these figures are fictional says one thig to me- that history must begin somewhere. Is it not reasonable to believe that these figures existed?

Killermonkey


Work IN Progress said:


> Assuming that jesus was actually a real dude, I woulda dropped a dime on his ass in a red hot minute.  CHEAP!!  Jews will do anything for money.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 10, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> What do you was Jesus a real dude? The bible and the kuran clearly prove that he was a real dude. Just because you didn't bear witness to him doesn't mean that his existence was made made up!
> 
> That is the same thing as saying that historical figures like  Hitler and Napoleon Bonaparte are fictional. I am not a bible thumper but the bible and other holy books that acknowledge Jesus are not just books of faith but books or history. Think about it.
> 
> ...



Too long. Didn't read. This guy obviously has homosexual feelings for Jesus.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 10, 2011)

i would chain that fucking cunt up and make him produce basket after basket of fish and bread, jar after jar of wine. I would be so fucking rich i would be able to fuck all the little boys i want. Naturally i would give jesus his weekly reach around for his efforts. 

but i tell you this, that motherfucker wouldn't see the light of day...


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 10, 2011)

imjusayin'....






YouTube Video


----------



## niki (Jul 10, 2011)

I debated in high school philosophy about the irrationality of condemning Judas.....I went to a private, christian high school....needless to say, I was crucified.  (yes, this is my 'born again' persona typing this)

Its not that I don't believe in jesus.....I just don't want to be associated with dumb people.  He didn't either....which is why they fucking killed him in the first place.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 10, 2011)

^ jesus wants me to neg you, told me on a piece of toast.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd put a knife in him personally


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 10, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I'd put a knife in him personally



that's a shocker


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 11, 2011)

niki said:


> I debated in high school philosophy about the irrationality of condemning Judas.....I went to a private, christian high school....needless to say, I was crucified.  (yes, this is my 'born again' persona typing this)
> 
> Its not that I don't believe in jesus.....I just don't want to be associated with dumb people.  He didn't either....which is why they fucking killed him in the first place.



they killed him because he was a lying, fatherless bastard. just sayin'...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 11, 2011)

There is nothing here on this earth or after life that would make me do such a thing. Again due to hypocritical people folks dare to truly know him.  Jesus was an awesome example for man kind to follow and we were all like him the. There would be no pain nor wars.  I personally believe in him, I was an alcoholic, addicted to tabacco and on the verge of a divorce; through a great un-religious church and great examples turned my life around and gave me hope gave me true peace.  Yes there are many fakers out there, those who call themselves "believers" but don't leave the Christ example.  However every man will give am account for their own actions and those who call themselves believers and lead others astray will have a worser punishment because they knew better.  You can't not give God/Christ a chance based on other men due to we are not perfect, never will be, just forgiven by His grace through His death.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 11, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> There is nothing here on this earth or after life that would make me do such a thing. Again due to hypocritical people folks dare to truly know him.  Jesus was an awesome example for man kind to follow and we were all like him the. There would be no pain nor wars.  I personally believe in him, I was an alcoholic, addicted to tabacco and on the verge of a divorce; through a great un-religious church and great examples turned my life around and gave me hope gave me true peace.  Yes there are many fakers out there, those who call themselves "believers" but don't leave the Christ example.  However every man will give am account for their own actions and those who call themselves believers and lead others astray will have a worser punishment because they knew better.  You can't not give God/Christ a chance based on other men due to we are not perfect, never will be, just forgiven by His grace through His death.



It's called self control, not Jesus.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jesus is the person next to you who wont judge, mislead, or sell you out. always there for you with unconditional love and true friendship, A dying breed. I would never sell out any friend with those qualities for any amount of money because I would not be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 11, 2011)

jesus fucked prostitutes, fact...


----------



## country1911 (Jul 11, 2011)

JFC... Did I wonder back to AM by mistake?!  I knew I shouldnt have smoked my lunch

Sent from my Evo


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Gain a little maturity then join the conversation. You are making a bigger idiot of yourself than you think. 

What I don't understand is how three little paragraphs is too overwhelming for such an intellectual guy like yourself, short bus!

Hahahahahhaahahah 

Km




apietrosanti86 said:


> Too long. Didn't read. This guy obviously has homosexual feelings for Jesus.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain Dooshbag, 

Please find the book, chapter, and verses where it say that! Don't step into something that you don't know what your talking about, makes you look like a bigger dumbass than abieretard86. 

I am not a Ned Flanders bible thumper type, just a guy who likes to pickup interesting Reading materials. 

I don't really care what anybody believes in. Hate Jesus, I implore you to do so. But your four little words mean dick without some backup.



Captn'stabbin said:


> jesus fucked prostitutes, fact...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, it is not Jesus and it is not self control- it is the word of God.

God mandated a set of laws called the ten commandments where as Jesus implemented an 11th commandment and these laws were expected to be carried out by man for all time. "love one another just as I (Jesus)loved you.

Whether you believe it or not, you abide by most of these rules daily because these codes of behavior are enforced by governing authorities as well as your neighbors. Thou shall not fuck another dudes wife, you would expect that your friends, families and neighbors would abide by that. 

Go ahead, cuss me out and cuss Jesus and cuss god. I don't play the Internet tough guy thing. 



apietrosanti86 said:


> It's called self control, not Jesus.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 11, 2011)

Apieretard86

They killed him because he proclaimed to be the son of God. That is a fact according to the bible found in John 19 verse 7. 

You really are on a role with stupidity! I have an idea for you though, I will create a thread for you where you could post all of your first hand experiences of life on the short bus  and perhaps sub topic of how special education affected you life. 

Hahahahahaa.  What a fucking idiot!!!




apietrosanti86 said:


> they killed him because he was a lying, fatherless bastard. just sayin'...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 11, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Captain Dooshbag,
> 
> Please find the book, chapter, and verses where it say that! Don't step into something that you don't know what your talking about, makes you look like a bigger dumbass than abieretard86.
> 
> ...



jesus was a gypsy thief, it's all in the book... fact


----------



## country1911 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 11, 2011)

This was one epic meltdown, killermonkey. Wwjd? Apparently, Jesus would have a shitfit and act like a true christian and call people names instead of intelligently explaining himself. Your god will have a seat for you next to him in lala land.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 11, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Actually, it is not Jesus and it is not self control- it is the word of God.
> 
> God mandated a set of laws called the ten commandments where as Jesus implemented an 11th commandment and these laws were expected to be carried out by man for all time. "love one another just as I (Jesus)loved you.



Every religion, even those older than Christianity, has a variation on that 11th commandment.

The Golden Rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

First known recorded instances of what is commonly referred to as the golden rule was in 2040BCE, that's over 2000 years before your savior.  That was using a quick Wikipedia search without even investigating oral tradition from before written records were kept.  All I'm saying here is that there is so much more to history than just the history of Christianity.



Killermonkey said:


> Whether you believe it or not, you abide by most of these rules daily because these codes of behavior are enforced by governing authorities as well as your neighbors. Thou shall not fuck another dudes wife, you would expect that your friends, families and neighbors would abide by that.



These rules are the rule of the land because they are a basic code of ethics and morality that has developed over countless millennia of humanity.  No one wants to live next to an adulterer or murderer.



Killermonkey said:


> Go ahead, cuss me out and cuss Jesus and cuss god. I don't play the Internet tough guy thing.



No.  This is the Anything Goes section; not Open Chat or Religious Debate.  This is a lighthearted area to escape regular social norms to a type of online hedonism that is free of taboo topics.

In short:






Or, if you prefer, Lighten up Francis.


----------



## country1911 (Jul 11, 2011)

Whats the fastest way to kill a fictional character?


Nail him to a cross.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol this guy would totally love to fuck jesus.

View attachment 33405


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 11, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> There is nothing here on this earth or after life that would make me do such a thing. Again due to hypocritical people folks dare to truly know him.  Jesus was an awesome example for man kind to follow and we were all like him the. There would be no pain nor wars.  I personally believe in him, I was an alcoholic, addicted to tabacco and on the verge of a divorce; through a great un-religious church and great examples turned my life around and gave me hope gave me true peace.  Yes there are many fakers out there, those who call themselves "believers" but don't leave the Christ example.  However every man will give am account for their own actions and those who call themselves believers and lead others astray will have a worser punishment because they knew better.  You can't not give God/Christ a chance based on other men due to we are not perfect, never will be, just forgiven by His grace through His death.



Self control and masturbation


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 12, 2011)

Apieretard86's profile pic is really a photo of his retarded son. Special Ed runs in the family


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 12, 2011)

^jesus spawned 4 retards(result of being a gypsy theif), he's not gonna be pleased with your post


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well allow me to be more specific when it comes to the question. If you had to option to sell out a person who you absolutely knew was kind/good hearted/honest for 3 billion dollars would you?  would you throw him into the wolves to be a multimillionaire ?


Hells yeah!  Why not?  As long as it wasn't a close family member, who wouldn't?


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 12, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Just great, now we will have Mexicans lined up around the block to get in here to see this


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Apieretard86's profile pic is really a photo of his retarded son. Special Ed runs in the family



you're just so witty when you're butt hurt. why don't you ask jesus what a good comeback would be and try again, junior. oh wait, i forgot, he's dead.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 13, 2011)

I asked you a question fucktard, why don't you quit being a fuckn pussy and answer it. I guess that's too much to ask of a trailer park piece of shit. 

You are right, I am so butthurt making you look like an idiot. Words over the Internet don't hurt me son.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 13, 2011)

Furthermore, I really don't know where you get off thinking I am butthurt, what would I be butthurt about???


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 13, 2011)

Kid, face it. I own your mind now. No use in trying to argue. Satan sees all.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I asked you a question fucktard, why don't you quit being a fuckn pussy and answer it. I guess that's too much to ask of a trailer park piece of shit.
> 
> You are right, I am so butthurt making you look like an idiot. Words over the Internet don't hurt me son.





Killermonkey said:


> Furthermore, I really don't know where you get off thinking I am butthurt, what would I be butthurt about???



jesus/roid rage...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 13, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> jesus/roid rage...



Probably angry about that priest raping him.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 13, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Probably angry about that priest raping him.



yeah somethings amiss here, i feel as though he has so much pain inside and he blames jesus for it...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 13, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Probably angry about that priest raping him.





Captn'stabbin said:


> yeah somethings amiss here, i feel as though he has so much pain inside and he blames jesus for it...








YouTube Video


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, you know where I stand, you said Jesus fucked hookers, I just wanted to know for myself where you got your info from. I believe that you are running at the mouth just to run at the mouth. If I said that Jesus murdered millions like hitler did, well it would be prudent to cite or give a reference where I got the info from because something like that is not common knowledge. 

Whether you believe or not, there is something that makes everyone doubt him/her self about the existence of god. There are many things in history that can and can't be proven, so don't believe in god- it doesn't bother me in the slightest. But that is why Christianity, like other religions, are based on faith and faith alone.


----------



## bmw (Jul 14, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> jesus/roid rage...



This probably needs its own thread if it doesn't already have one...

http://www.quickmeme.com/Guido-Jesus/?upcoming


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 14, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Well, you know where I stand, you said Jesus fucked hookers, I just wanted to know for myself where you got your info from. I believe that you are running at the mouth just to run at the mouth. If I said that Jesus murdered millions like hitler did, well it would be prudent to cite or give a reference where I got the info from because something like that is not common knowledge.
> 
> Whether you believe or not, there is something that makes everyone doubt him/her self about the existence of god. There are many things in history that can and can't be proven, so don't believe in god- it doesn't bother me in the slightest. But that is why Christianity, like other religions, are based on faith and faith alone.



didn't really read because of the gayness of the post, but hitler > jesus. hitler fulfilled darwin's plan while jesus tried to fulfill the plan of a fake entity.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to be blind to the love of god, until I opened my eyes on how cold and evil this world could be. Has be all gravy ever since


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow that's a shocker, another idiotic post by dumbfuck86. I will I could rid this world of dumb people like him. I don't expect him to follow suit with Christ, just to refrain from being a world class jackass. Tell me, what do you for a living? Walmart? Perhaps maybe McDonalds?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Well, you know where I stand, you said Jesus fucked hookers, I just wanted to know for myself where you got your info from. I believe that you are running at the mouth just to run at the mouth. If I said that Jesus murdered millions like hitler did, well it would be prudent to cite or give a reference where I got the info from because something like that is not common knowledge.
> 
> 
> *Hitler didn't fuck nearly as many whores as jesus if thta's what you are asking... It's all in the books that the council decided to omit.*
> Whether you believe or not, there is something that makes everyone doubt him/her self about the existence of god. There are many things in history that can and can't be proven, so don't believe in god- it doesn't bother me in the slightest. But that is why Christianity, like other religions, are based on faith and faith alone.



I understand and appreciate the fact that you believe in a sky daddy and his amazing son that is part of him but separate from him. 

Blind faith for all...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

I am not entirely sure what you are getting at stabbin. Because of our differences in the past I am going to assume that you are doggin me. Which is fine because everyone has their opinions.

Just don't side with the troll (apiemoron86), who apparently was issued some secret unedited part of the bible that the rest of humanity never got a chance to read because he has firm beliefs that Jesus fucked prostitutes.

Apiefaggot86, the fact that I know that you frown upon the fact that I am a Christian makes me feel awesome. So thank you!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I am not entirely sure what you are getting at stabbin. *Because of our differences in the past I am going to assume that you are doggin me.* Which is fine because everyone has their opinions.
> 
> 
> Just don't side with the troll (apiemoron86), who apparently was issued some secret unedited part of the bible that the rest of humanity never got a chance to read because he has firm beliefs that Jesus fucked prostitutes.
> ...



What you talking bout? Do i know you from another site?

Pretty sure i posted that but either way jesus had a bastard child with a prostitute.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

But where do you get that from is what I am asking.let's have a normal convo with fagbag86 involved. Keep it civil is what I am saying.

Saying that it came from the unedited version of a bible doesn't count.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Wow that's a shocker, another idiotic post by dumbfuck86. I will I could rid this world of dumb people like him. I don't expect him to follow suit with Christ, just to refrain from being a world class jackass. Tell me, what do you for a living? Walmart? Perhaps maybe McDonalds?


 ROFL nice meltdown, butters.

If Apie told you what he does for a living, you'd feel like a jackass.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you think G-bus would appreciate the way you are talking?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you his cockbuddy? Get the fuck out here dickface! Hasn't your mother ever told you to not interrupt adults?

I guarantee make more money per year anyways . . .


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> What are you his cockbuddy? Get the fuck out here dickface! Hasn't your mother ever told you to not interrupt adults?
> 
> I guarantee make more money per year anyways . . .


 
I guarantee you forget words in all of your sentences...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, if you are just here to add fuel to apies lame ass retardedness then why don't you just go. I am sure apie contacted you pm and really wants help with a petty argument but why don't you be the adult here. 

If you have nothing to add to the topic at hand then get the fuck out!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> short bus!
> 
> Hahahahahhaahahah


 


Killermonkey said:


> Apieretard86's profile pic is really a photo of his retarded son. Special Ed runs in the family


 


Killermonkey said:


> I asked you a question fucktard, why don't you quit being a fuckn pussy and answer it. I guess that's too much to ask of a trailer park piece of shit..


 


Killermonkey said:


> Wow that's a shocker, another idiotic post by dumbfuck86.


 


Killermonkey said:


> (apiemoron86)....Jesus fucked prostitutes.
> 
> Apiefaggot86


 


Killermonkey said:


> fagbag86


 


Killermonkey said:


> What are you his cockbuddy? Get the fuck out here dickface!.


 


Killermonkey said:


> apies lame ass retardedness..... get the fuck out!


 very G-bus like of you. Amen.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, what did I just say??

 Quit trolling up my convo and fuck off!! Furthermore, we are all sinners in one form or another. You being on this website and Christian at the same time makes you a practitioner of idolatry. You are not as righteous as you think you are so save your rhetoric for someone else.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

muahahaha when did I claim to be religious, fucktard? God damn your posts are fully of irony.

this is the anything goes section you two-bit, pussy ass, alterboy raping, jew nose having piece of shit. You dont like it, then fuck off.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Jew nose, ok? What an idiot


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> But where do you get that from is what I am asking.let's have a normal convo with fagbag86 involved. Keep it civil is what I am saying.
> 
> Saying that it came from the unedited version of a bible doesn't count.



save the religious debate for open chat or R&P if they have one.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Wow that's a shocker, another idiotic post by dumbfuck86. I will I could rid this world of dumb people like him. I don't expect him to follow suit with Christ, just to refrain from being a world class jackass. Tell me, what do you for a living? Walmart? Perhaps maybe McDonalds?



Your grammar is atrocious. I would expect nothing less of a cousin- fucking, bible thumper such as yourself.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> You being on this website and Christian at the same time makes you a practitioner of idolatry.



 

What?

I fail to see how visiting a website is idolatry.  Perhaps you could elaborate?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

yes. please explain idolatry


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not for all of king midas's silver....


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

^ Christ worshipping, door to door word spreading, alterboy molesting at the churches expense, spends sundays at church instead of nursing a hangover ass faggot


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^i can't take any of your posts seriously, brohe


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

I know....I know....


----------



## bmw (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok will surely elaborate once 86 answers my question from when I asked him  about what his proof or evidence is that Jesus fucked prostitutes. 

But until then, think about the definition of idolatry and ask yourselves why you are here. In fact, all of you who are interested in my explanation, please post all the reasons why you would associate yourselves with a forum that discusses AAS sources, AAS in general, fitness, power lifting, bodybuilding, and whatever else.

Please bear in mind that I am a believer God but not righteous in any sense of the word. I never go to church, I read the bible, and do nothing that is expected of me according to the teachingof the holy book. I have broken every commandment time and time again.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> jesus fucked prostitutes, fact...



prove it...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Ok will surely elaborate once 86 answers my question from when I asked him  about what his proof or evidence is that Jesus fucked prostitutes.
> 
> But until then, think about the definition of idolatry and ask yourselves why you are here. In fact, all of you who are interested in my explanation, please post all the reasons why you would associate yourselves with a forum that discusses AAS sources, AAS in general, fitness, power lifting, bodybuilding, and whatever else.
> 
> Please bear in mind that I am a believer God but not righteous in any sense of the word. I never go to church, I read the bible, and do nothing that is expected of me according to the teachingof the holy book. I have broken every commandment time and time again.



Once you prove god exists, then I'll show you proof.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> prove it...



Stabbin, what I am asking is "where did you hear/read that Jesus fucked whores or bore a son?"


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Apiefagboy, I am pretty sure everyone is tired of your senseless bullshit. Seriously, grow up a little bit. Troll somewhere else if you are going to avoid questions when asked. 

I asked you a question first so be a man and not a little bitch and answer it.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, you cannot prove what happened or gods existence. You just can't! That is why Christianity solely survives through faith and faith alone. Consider this too, the Quran also acknowledges and adopted the old testament. But you don't see me sitting here spreading bullshit like Jesus fucked prostitutes and also that he had a bastard son. Something like that has not been written or witnessed! Period.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^
obviously angry that he cannot prove the existence of his impossible god.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is it not a possibility? 500+ people bore witness to Jesus christs resurrection just as people witnessed and wrote about other historical events in the past. The book serves as a tool for faith. Not everyone will be a believer and that's it. Apie, I really am not expected you to believe in anything. I just wanted to know where you got your info from on the Jesus/prostitute thing. That's all. Is it too much too ask? Why don't you just get it over with and say to everyone here that you were bullshitting. I know if I wanted to prove a point like that, and it is a big deal, I would present some evidence so I watch people debate over it or even to stand tall like a man.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> ^^^^
> obviously angry that he cannot prove the existence of his impossible god.



You obviously missed the first two times where I said that it can't be proven. Come on and say it with me. It can't be proven!

Again, faith and faith alone. . .


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>



Lol you fucken noobs crack me up!! Thats a before pic for the iron mag transformation challenge lol! I am posing to look bad hahha! You can see may after pics soon son then we will talk.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Why is it not a possibility? 500+ people bore witness to Jesus christs resurrection just as people witnessed and wrote about other historical events in the past. The book serves as a tool for faith. Not everyone will be a believer and that's it. Apie, I really am not expected you to believe in anything. I just wanted to know where you got your info from on the Jesus/prostitute thing. That's all. Is it too much too ask? Why don't you just get it over with and say to everyone here that you were bullshitting. I know if I wanted to prove a point like that, and it is a big deal, I would present some evidence so I watch people debate over it or even to stand tall like a man.





Killermonkey said:


> You obviously missed the first two times where I said that it can't be proven. Come on and say it with me. It can't be proven!
> 
> Again, faith and faith alone. . .



your judeo-islamic-christian god is impossible by our means. there can be no such thing as a perfect being that can be everywhere, do everything, and know everything at the same time. 
you can't prove that it exists, yet you still choose to believe that it is real and worship it. says volumes of your intellect and character.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol you fucken noobs crack me up!! Thats a before pic for the iron mag transformation challenge lol! I am posing to look bad hahha! You can see may after pics soon son then we will talk.



but why are you so fat?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> but why are you so fat?



those are raping muscles...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> But until then, think about the definition of idolatry and ask yourselves why you are here. In fact, all of you who are interested in my explanation, please post all the reasons why you would associate yourselves with a forum that discusses AAS sources, AAS in general, fitness, power lifting, bodybuilding, and whatever else.



idolatry - n. 1. Worship of idols 2. Extreme admiration, love, or reverence for something or someone 

So a God fearing Christian like yourself cannot figure out why groups of like-minded people gather together to discuss common topics and experiences others in the group can relate to.  I guess that plays into the later part when you said that you never go to church.  You don't understand the purpose of the church in Christianity or in any organized religion.  



Killermonkey said:


> Please bear in mind that I am a believer God but not righteous in any sense of the word. I never go to church, I read the bible, and do nothing that is expected of me according to the teachingof the holy book. I have broken every commandment time and time again.



You are the embodiment of what gives organized religion a bad name.  You participate in none of the communal or social aspects of your religion, admit that you do not live in the way that is expected of a Christian, and further admit to have "broken *every* commandment time and time again," yet you continue to hold on to the label of Christian.

It's people like you that make it difficult for those who actually live their life for Christ.  Instead of allowing Christ to work through them they have to spend all their energies convincing those around them that they are not like *you*.

I Googled some scripture just for you. 

James 1:26
If anyone thinks he is religious and does not bridle his tongue but deceives his heart, this person's religion is worthless.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright silent Bob, why are you here? Just answer it, what is your purpose of being a board rep here? 

Also , I am not a cherry fucking heathen like yourself. I don't have to google versus from the bible to find what I need. I have them off the top of my head. Try this one, o righteous one since your such a level headed Christian or whatever you are.

Mathew 5-21
But I say to you that everyone who is angry with his brother will be liable to judgment; whoever insults his brother will be liable to the council; and whoever says, 'You fool!' will be liable to the hell of fire.

Quite the hypocrite! Repent and forgiveness, ever hear of it?! So your gonna sit here and tell me that you will never break another commandment in  your lifetime because you are such a hardcore christian? Denial is an ugly thing!

Let's let me educate you since I as well as others think you have no clue what you are talking about. Take adultery for example, you are an adulterer if you even have thoughts of fucking another woman other than the one whom you married! Ask any priest that, they will tell you the same thing. Now there is no man on this planet that can possibly do that. None! Same thing with having hatred on someone else, it is considered murder in your heart.

So how do we get around that, Jesus! Jesus, Jesus and Jesus!!! Jesus acknowledged that we were fucked from the beginning because every man is a born sinner- it is indisputable. But because Jesus died so that we can be saved in the afterlife, we are forgiven providing that we keep the one true god and his laws.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

We all break the ten commandments, time and time again. I was throwing myself out there as an example and FYI, I can't attend church because I am in the middle of fucking Iraq. I do bible group study which is the next best thing. Anything else genius?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Alright silent Bob, why are you here? Just answer it, what is your purpose of being a board rep here?
> 
> Also , I am not a cherry fucking heathen like yourself. I don't have to google versus from the bible to find what I need. I have them off the top of my head. Try this one, o righteous one since your such a level headed Christian or whatever you are.
> 
> ...



I am using my role as (wait for it,) devil's advocate (pun intended,) in this discussion.  I'm here to point out flaws in religious babel on a bodybuilding website.  I'm here to take offense to blanket statements implying that we are all destined to burn in Hell after death since we do not follow the one true God and because we post on a bodybuilding website in that supposed correlation you were making.  I never claimed to be a Christian nor am I a Christian.  I am happy for you that you can quote  scripture, I cannot, being a non-Christian.  My main issue is with blanket statements and rhetoric that can be very damning to the goal of Christianity, love.



Killermonkey said:


> We all break the ten commandments, time and time again. I was throwing myself out there as an example and FYI, I can't attend church because I am in the middle of fucking Iraq. I do bible group study which is the next best thing. Anything else genius?



I was actually going to suggest a sort of bible group but I am glad that you are able to do that.  The way you were presenting yourself you made it sound like you were simply alone with your Christianity.  That said, I retract my lone looney Christian accusation.

Anything else.   I do think that those who do not believe in Christ can live a life that could be viewed as following Christian values and beliefs and as such shouldn't be viewed as destined for hell.  There are good Atheists, Muslims, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc. in the world, just as there are bad Christians, Atheists, Muslims, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, etc.

Anything else x2?  Was Jesus real?  Most likely.  Was Jesus white?  Doubtful.  Did Jesus fuck prostitutes?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Dude, if you are not a Christian then why are you even talking about how I give religious followers a bad name?

That like me trying to talk to an Arab about the Quran. It doesn't make sense because I don't know shit about it just like you don't know shit about Christianity. No pun intended .  . .

The point is that if God is real and you do not believe you will be cursed for all eternity. you not be saved and you will perish with the rest of the heathens. But if you are so sure that a multitude of followers are wrong and god is fake, the you are living life to the fullest and I am wasting my time by believing and reading everyday. But every time you even mention god, you know in your head that you have a mild suspicion that he may exist. Think about it. 

Now, I know that you all think that I am some pussy Ned Flanders type and that is cool and all. To each their own.

I think we can all be adults here from here on out so let's keep it friendly.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, silent bob. I sent you a pm. Disregard what I said here.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol you fucken noobs crack me up!! Thats a before pic for the iron mag transformation challenge lol! I am posing to look bad hahha! You can see may after pics soon son then we will talk.



Im not a "noob" you stupid faggot fuck. I know half of these inbred motherfuckers...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope, you are a noob!! I have three times more posts and more rep power and I consider myself to be a noob. No offense, rep power is everything in this subject.



Noheawaiian said:


> Im not a "noob" you stupid faggot fuck. I know half of these inbred motherfuckers...


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

-nothing to see here-


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Nope, you are a noob!! _*I have three times more posts and more rep power*_ and I consider myself to be a noob. No offense, _*rep power is everything in this subject*_.


 
bahahahaha, Nohe would rape your ass if he really wanted to. fuck you faggots and your fucking gay ass "rep power"

I guess I am your superior. I have just a little bit more posts than you, but 30x your "rep power" LOL


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Nope, you are a noob!! I have three times more posts and more rep power and I consider myself to be a noob. No offense, rep power is everything in this subject.



All my rep power comes from our lord, Jesus Christ and his band of holy prostitutes, whom he fucks, in a kingdom in the sky.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

amen


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> bahahahaha, Nohe would rape your ass if he really wanted to. fuck you faggots and your fucking gay ass "rep power"
> 
> I guess I am your superior. I have just a little bit more posts than you, but 30x your "rep power" LOL



Benj knows whats up


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jesus has told me to negg everyone on this thread, especially the OP. amen


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> All my rep power comes from our lord, Jesus Christ and his band of holy prostitutes, whom he fucks, in a kingdom in the sky.



it's all in the book, i've read it...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Dude, what did I just say??
> 
> Quit trolling up my convo and fuck off!! Furthermore, we are all sinners in one form or another. You being on this website and Christian at the same time makes you a practitioner of idolatry. You are not as righteous as you think you are so save your rhetoric for someone else.


 I don't know you or where you come from but after reading this crayon scribbling, I hate you. ANYTHING GOES is not the place for bible eaters.































P.S. I'm the only killer monkey around these parts.



Fling feces or gtfo


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the fact you hate me,it makes me that much more motivated to continue dragging you down. And I keep reaping reps points all along the way.

Perhaps you should study a dictionary and research the word anything. This is a place for ANY topic of conversation. Key word, anything! Am I making sense to the feeble minded?

Gayj and fag 86 are not even worth the time. Fag86 likes to spend his Friday nights at a club bar typing on this forum instead of getting on with his life as it clearly is conveyed in another thread. Gayj is just his lackey and nothing more. Whatever dumb things that fag86 says, gayj will back him because he can't have an original roughy of his own. 

Now watch closely, these two morons will come back as a tag team saying things like I am having another meltdown, or that they are under my skin or I have been owned or whatever- maybe even some mom jokes. 

It's not hard to figure out the scum of society. Go pollute another thread trolls



























P.S. I'm the only killer monkey around these parts.



Fling feces or gtfo[/QUOTE]


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyways since apiebitch86 won't be a man and answer a simple question, I will just explain my thoughts on idolatry and being associated with a bodybuilding forum. According to Christianity, you are to idolize no one but the father and son because Jesus is righteous and god is just. I myself am a practitioner of idolatry but it is something I am working on, among many other things. Bear in mind that no man or woman of this world is just. No one! As it clearly is conveyed in romans chapter 3 verse 11. 

Let's hear the retardedness of the usual trolls, I know you are just dying to act dumb like always


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Anyways since apiebitch86 won't be a man and answer a simple question, I will just explain my thoughts on idolatry and being associated with a bodybuilding forum. According to Christianity, you are to idolize no one but the father and son because Jesus is righteous and god is just. I myself am a practitioner of idolatry but it is something I am working on, among many other things. Bear in mind that no man or woman of this world is just. No one! As it clearly is conveyed in romans chapter 3 verse 11.
> 
> Let's hear the retardedness of the usual trolls, I know you are just dying to act dumb like always



spoken like a true christian. what is the question? you're very forgettable.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 17, 2011)

Money comes and goes.  But Jesus stays in peoples' heart forever.  Just saying.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Money comes and goes.  But Jesus stays in peoples' heart forever.  Just saying.



Well I agree and disagree.

There was time after I got back from the war where my Head wasn't in the right place and I despised faith. Luckily for me, I ran into the right people and as a part of god's plan, I was saved yet again. 

Jesus was always there, but I don't think I was acknowledging it. 

 The reason I was mildly disagreeing with you is because I lost faith at one point in my life and I agree because of the previous statement. 

Apie86 will come around one day, hopefully sometime before his deathbed

I don't hate you apie, but there is a reason that you keep on coming back to this forum and you know what that reason is. You are doubtful in your claims in atheism as I was not too long ago.best of luck to you apie86, seriously.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Well I agree and disagree.
> 
> There was time after I got back from the war where my Head wasn't in the right place and I despised faith. Luckily for me, I ran into the right people and as a part of god's plan, I was saved yet again.
> 
> ...



i'm a man of science and truth. there is no way for your god to exist. does that mean that a god does not exist entirely? no. i'm not a fool. nobody can be 100% sure of anything, however, if this god was to exist, we would not be able to begin to fathom what it was like or it's qualities because we can only think of things within our own experiences and realm of thought. we can not think beyond it. we are incapable of abstract thought, which is why people have chosen to create a god in their image, because we humans, for some reason, hold ourselves in such high regards. the god you believe in not only can not exist, but if it did, i would choose not to worship such a benevolent being. jesus christ being god's son, well, that's just a crock of shit. he may have been a good man, a very good man in fact, but he was just that; a man, no more, no less. he had all the qualities of a human including sexual desire. there is no doubt in my mind that he fucked at least one whore in his day. if he didn't, then you're choosing to worship either a homosexual, a eunuch, or a completely insane person. either way, he's dead and has been for some time now. the atoms in his body have been used to form other materials and that's the end of the story. heaven is a fairytale that we are fed because we fear death and cannot fathom the absence of life because it is all we know. you seem to be doubtful in your claims in christianity. you seem to know what i type is the truth, it is just very hard for you to understand and come to grips with.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you, that is all I asked for and I applaud you willingness to explain your provocative comments. 

Dude, I used to think the same way and I can totally respect your decision to not believe. Faith was renewed for me again because of two reasons: I was inspired by a person who just happened to walk in my life at the right moment and reading the bible is good entertainment. Have you ever read the book of revelation, that is some bazaar shit!

Yes it would make sense for Jesus, like anyone to lie with another woman during his time. I am with you there however if Jesus is not righteous and god is not just then the faith is compromised. And that is why I believe otherwise. 

Heaven is an intangible thing and I have faith that it can exist but again, I can't prove it.

If you read through all of the prophesies in the old testament and how they are fulfilled by Jesus you will see that it not only makes for great reading material but you may see why I believe in it.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Money comes and goes.  But Jesus stays in peoples' heart forever.  Just saying.



yeah till you die or get educated... But either one has fuck all to do with jesus's whores and children...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 17, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> yeah till you die or get educated... But either one has fuck all to do with jesus's whores and children...



to get "educated" you need a person who is willing to teach you his mistakes/experiences so you can better yourself in life. If that person teaches you without asking anything in return, In a strange way that person has jesus in him. He is doing work for jesus.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2011)

This has to be the most retarded religious discussion ever here at IM. I seriously can't believe that it lasted 5 pages of worthless bull shit. science vs. religion? really? It's not one or the other. why do dumb shits always try and disprove one using the other? Science, if anything proves the existence of a higher being. By ever improving our knowledge of what's around us using science we learn more of what God has created.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey bio cum, I want you to know that you are a true troll by definition. We finally get to a certain point where we see each others points and shit calms down and you come in and fuck it all up! What a dipshit loser!!

Boo this man!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> to get "educated" you need a person who is willing to teach you his mistakes/experiences so you can better yourself in life. If that person teaches you without asking anything in return, In a strange way that person has jesus in him. He is doing work for jesus.



Tell em like it is brother Chico!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^^^half baked reference?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> to get "educated" you need a person who is willing to teach you his mistakes/experiences so you can better yourself in life. If that person teaches you without asking anything in return, In a strange way that person has jesus in him. He is doing work for jesus.



Or you chose to study all aspects on your own and not be fed the beliefs of another b/c they think they have it all down...



bio-chem said:


> This has to be the most retarded religious discussion ever here at IM. I seriously can't believe that it lasted 5 pages of worthless bull shit. science vs. religion? really? It's not one or the other. why do dumb shits always try and disprove one using the other? Science, if anything proves the existence of a higher being. By ever improving our knowledge of what's around us using science we learn more of what God has created.



Science does not involve supernatural powers or the recognition of them.



Killermonkey said:


> Hey bio cum, I want you to know that you are a true troll by definition. We finally get to a certain point where we see each others points and shit calms down and you come in and fuck it all up! What a dipshit loser!!
> 
> Boo this man!!



I'm taoist if you are dying to know. Philosophical aspect not the pantheon of 9000 deities...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm using ninja focus to try and stop bio-cum from being a troll!!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2011)

he's probably being 100% serious...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I'm using ninja focus to try and stop bio-cum from being a troll!!



162 worthless posts, but i'm a troll? pull your head out your ass kid.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> 162 worthless posts, but i'm a troll? pull your head out your ass kid.



Don't feed the troll, he is just trying to get your attention.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, I consider him now to be my little bitch! Dance, bitch DANCE!!!

Say aye if you think bio-cum is a troll/bitch!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Aye!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> This has to be the most retarded religious discussion ever here at IM. I seriously can't believe that it lasted 5 pages of worthless bull shit. science vs. religion? really? It's not one or the other. why do dumb shits always try and disprove one using the other? Science, if anything proves the existence of a higher being. By ever improving our knowledge of what's around us using science we learn more of what God has created.



Makes no sense. Neither proves nor disproves neither. Common sense has disproved religion for me. Science has solidified it. We are still very primitive in terms of science and development. The future will prove the existence or lack-there-of of a god.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Like I said,i respect your decision. I can only control what I do the way I see it and i didn't come on here to preach. I did enjoy understanding others take on Jesus. 

No hard feelings and best of luck. 

Km


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Like I said,i respect your decision. I can only control what I do the way I see it and i didn't come on here to preach. I did enjoy understanding others take on Jesus.
> 
> No hard feelings and best of luck.
> 
> Km



Not directed towards you, it was to biochem.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Im not a "noob" you stupid faggot fuck. I know half of these inbred motherfuckers...



Your a noob to me faggot! Half these guys that know you are fucken noibs to so quit running your cum dumpster like your something special. You are a fucken no rep piss hole so know your fucken place, under gentleman toungeing his cheeto stained nuts you fucken bitch. This aint md so whatever you thought you were there isnt shit here. Pussy!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Bio-cummbubble is a total Doosh!

I made a thread just for him, search "cockbaggery".


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Your a noob to me faggot! Half these guys that know you are fucken noibs to so quit running your cum dumpster like your something special. You are a fucken no rep piss hole so know your fucken place, under gentleman toungeing his cheeto stained nuts you fucken bitch. This aint md so whatever you thought you were there isnt shit here. Pussy!



Fatty seems mad.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Fatty seems mad.



No retard i dont get mad about shit on here lol! If i was an ugly fag like you i would be pissed all the time.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Nohewaiaian whatever, 

Dlatsky is owning your ass big time. Maybe you should take his advice as you are already owned by me as well. What a fucking turd burglar!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Ouch!!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> No retard i dont get mad about shit on here lol! If i was an ugly fag like you i would be pissed all the time.


 
You've never seen my face. Such a statement is unfounded. I would expect nothing less from someone who looks like an out of shape mirko crocop if he had been hit in the face with a shovel.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> You've never seen my face. Such a statement is unfounded. I would expect nothing less from someone who looks like an out of shape mirko crocop if he had been hit in the face with a shovel.


Mirko Crocop? Nice! You probably would never post a pic because you are a nb bitch with saggy tits and a fat hairy gut. You are the biggest pussy noob on here. Get back on your bowflex queer Gentleman will spot you for some deep squats.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 17, 2011)

PLOP > God 



Q.E.D.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Mirko Crocop? Nice! You probably would never post a pic because you are a nb bitch with saggy tits and a fat hairy gut. You are the biggest pussy noob on here. Get back on your bowflex queer Gentleman will spot you for some deep squats.



Your anger and obviously incorrect assumptions are very amusing. Grab yourself some letro. I think your estrogen is a little high.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Withoutrulers, it seems I am not the only who thinks that you are a tool! Go to the thread labeled cockbaggery. See you on the flip side bonehead!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Your anger and obviously incorrect assumptions are very amusing. Grab yourself some letro. I think your estrogen is a little high.


Is this some sort of trick to annoy me? lol If anyone honestly gets madd on here then its time to take an e break. I enjoy Fucking with little turds like you it occupies my down time. Im sure if you werent handicapped and fat you wouldnt be a full time troll.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Is this some sort of trick to annoy me? lol If anyone honestly gets madd on here then its time to take an e break. I enjoy Fucking with little turds like you it occupies my down time. Im sure if you werent handicapped and fat you wouldnt be a full time troll.



Admittance of annoyance. That's all I needed. Glad you finally admitted that it got to you. 
http://www.weightwatchers.com


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I enjoy Fucking with little turds like you it occupies my down time.



fecalpheliac?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Admittance of annoyance. That's all I needed. Glad you finally admitted that it got to you.
> http://www.weightwatchers.com


You are Gentlmans bf arent you all his semen inside you is causeing you to post in the same way. Wow!! I wouldnt use weight watchers. Obviously it didnt work for you. When did you suck your first cock?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You are Gentlmans bf arent you all his semen inside you is causeing you to post in the same way. Wow!! I wouldnt use weight watchers. Obviously it didnt work for you. When did you suck your first cock?



You should try it sometime. Seems like you would need it. 
Stop trying so hard. You seem desperate.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> You should try it sometime. Seems like you would need it.
> Stop trying so hard. You seem desperate.


Ill stop when you stop being a fucken loser. Answer the question troll.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ill stop when you stop being a fucken loser. Answer the question troll.



What might that question be?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> What might that question be?


When did you suck your first cock?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> When did you suck your first cock?



The fact that you would ask a stranger such a homophobic question is quite disturbing. I would appreciate if you kept your homoerotic fantasies to yourself.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> The fact that you would ask a stranger such a homophobic question is quite disturbing. I would appreciate if you kept your homoerotic fantasies to yourself.


Dont care what you appreciate. The fact you didnt say "never" leads me to believe you are indeed a cock lover. I will refer to you from now in as "Cock face". Cock face #1 noob troll!!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Dont care what you appreciate. The fact you didnt say "never" leads me to believe you are indeed a cock lover. I will refer to you from now in as "Cock face". Cock face #1 noob troll!!



Whatever you're into is fine with me. I don't judge your lifestyle choice.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 17, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Whatever you're into is fine with me. I don't judge your lifestyle choice.


Thanks for that Cock face.


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I love the fact you hate me,it makes me that much more motivated to continue dragging you down.
> 
> Gayj and fag 86 are not even worth the time.
> 
> ...



Well, praise jesus!  I just love when people talk like this then claim to be christians.  Oh but of course there's repentance and forgiveness, right?  so it's OK to act in a very non-christian manner, then ask forgiveness...and YAY!  All is right with you and jesus again!  

lol.  You better read your bible.  And no, I'm not a christian.  Yes, I'm sure that will completely invalidate everything I say, in your mind because what could I possibly know about the bible and god/jesus since I'm not a christian?  You just said something along those lines anyway.  

But I would bet everything I have that I know more about it all than you do.  Probably the biggest reason I'm not a christian today actually.


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i'm a man of science and truth. there is no way for your god to exist. does that mean that a god does not exist entirely? no. i'm not a fool. nobody can be 100% sure of anything, however, if this god was to exist, we would not be able to begin to fathom what it was like or it's qualities because we can only think of things within our own experiences and realm of thought. we can not think beyond it. we are incapable of abstract thought, which is why people have chosen to create a god in their image, because we humans, for some reason, hold ourselves in such high regards. the god you believe in not only can not exist, but if it did, i would choose not to worship such a benevolent being. jesus christ being god's son, well, that's just a crock of shit. he may have been a good man, a very good man in fact, but he was just that; a man, no more, no less. he had all the qualities of a human including sexual desire. there is no doubt in my mind that he fucked at least one whore in his day. if he didn't, then you're choosing to worship either a homosexual, a eunuch, or a completely insane person. either way, he's dead and has been for some time now. the atoms in his body have been used to form other materials and that's the end of the story. heaven is a fairytale that we are fed because we fear death and cannot fathom the absence of life because it is all we know. you seem to be doubtful in your claims in christianity. you seem to know what i type is the truth, it is just very hard for you to understand and come to grips with.



I can prove that paragraphs exist if you will start using them.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 18, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> This has to be the most retarded religious discussion ever here at IM. I seriously can't believe that it lasted 5 pages of worthless bull shit. science vs. religion? really? It's not one or the other. why do dumb shits always try and disprove one using the other? Science, if anything proves the existence of a higher being. By ever improving our knowledge of what's around us using science we learn more of what God has created.



If science does infact validate the existence of God someday it most certainly wont have anything to do with Christianity. Jesus was not a Christian and he didn't write the bible. The bible is either fraudulent or beyond interpretation using intellect and logic. Its either one or the other however the latter seems highly unlikely.

I'm all for finding truth in whatever form it comes however in order to find truth we need to dismiss what we know as false.

I agree with you that its absurd for science to try and disprove God however when it come to religions it doesn't struggle to shake the foundations of their fundamental beliefs.

The moment you form a fundamental opinion regarding the topic of God is the moment you set yourself up for failure in comprehending reality at its deepest level and this includes the opinions of science also. The thing science has on its side is that its willing to change when new evidence arises however western religious dogma does not.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

BMW and bill hicks are both wrong in some parts of their entries.

BMW, i read my bible everyday and make the correct interpretations as I am dedicated to a study group and so I discuss everything you guys are talking about daily. Do not challenge me on the gospel nor scripture, you have no chance. 

Now, it says clearly in Ephesians chapter one verse eight- even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ-by grace you have been saved-

What that means, we are all sinners and we will sin time and time again. But because because grace has been bestowed upon us (acknowledgment, belief, and treasuring of christ our savior) we are saved. Unlike roman Catholics, Protestants believe that we are saved through the same means I mentioned earlier, the grace of god. They believe that we are saved through the graceof god and the works that we perform in life.

Now for bill hicks, if science should and most likely not prove anything about Jesus christ in which I am proclaiming to you now. It would surely have everything to do with Jesus christ. Are you insinuating that it may something to do with another religion. Jesus did not write the bible, granted! However evrything that you read in the bible points to the gospel. Whether it would be the story of David and Goliath, Adam and eve, revelation, moses, or whatever. Everything points to the Jesus christ. The old testament even more because of he prophecies of his coming to earth. 

Now let's hear the rebuttals. Cause I know you have them. I am not saying that you are wrong for being the science reliant type but if you have faith in Christianity, then this is what you believe in whether think so or not. If you think not, then you have been misguided.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> BMW and bill hicks are both wrong in some parts of their entries.
> 
> BMW, i read my bible everyday and make the correct interpretations as I am dedicated to a study group and so I discuss everything you guys are talking about daily. Do not challenge me on the gospel nor scripture, you have no chance.
> 
> ...




I don't bother debating with Christians anymore. Its like debating with flat-earthers.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't blame you, but perhaps you haven't talked to the right christians, I threw some hard words in my last post but I always have to be on the defense in here because of the trolls. Let's start here, if you have questions, ask them an I will do my best to find out whatever answe it is you are looking for, if any all.

I'll say though that science and religion are enemies because science is a never ending challenge that faith cannot overcome. It can only be a victory to those who believe in christ. Basically, an atheist or one who is unsure of his current stature with faith must ask himself these questions-

Do I believe that christ has been crucified for the sake that mankind (all born sinners according to gods law laid down in the old testament) may be redeemed of his/her sins and trespasses throughout their lives?

Do I believe that I am a servant of the lord?

Do I treasure the christ and our god? ( do I not have an understanding of the faith, do I trust in it, and do I give am honest effort to live by the word of god ei love thy neighbor and follow the ten commandments?)


----------



## Chubby (Jul 18, 2011)

No more fighting, please.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Chubby said:


> No more fighting, please.



Agreed and on the same note, if you are going to ask a question or give your too-sense on said subject, then please present why you are staking a claim or perhaps even show some evidence or scripture to go along with it. Ei don't be a Doosh!

Are you Christian chubbs?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I don't bother debating with Christians anymore. Its like debating with flat-earthers.



reps when i get the chance...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I don't blame you, but perhaps you haven't talked to the right christians, I threw some hard words in my last post but I always have to be on the defense in here because of the trolls. Let's start here, if you have questions, ask them an I will do my best to find out whatever answe it is you are looking for, if any all.
> 
> I'll say though that science and religion are enemies because science is a never ending challenge that faith cannot overcome. It can only be a victory to those who believe in christ. Basically, an atheist or one who is unsure of his current stature with faith must ask himself these questions-
> 
> ...



 Bold what's your job in the army? thou shalt not kill


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not in the army anymore but I used to be in special forces. I have never murdered anyone in the battlefield, when I take someone out god will understand why just as he did with David in the book of Samuel. David massacred thousands of men all because it was a part of gods plan. He was favored in the sight of god and so according to scripture, he relatively gave him the same blessing as achilles had in the Iliad. 

David had to survive and a battle for good had to be won, for if David were killed in battle, Jesus would and could not exist as Jesus is a descendant of David. Badass story, read it.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I am not in the army anymore but I used to be in special forces. I have never murdered anyone in the battlefield, when I take someone out god will understand why just as he did with David in the book of Samuel. David massacred thousands of men all because it was a part of gods plan. He was favored in the sight of god and so according to scripture, he relatively gave him the same blessing as achilles had in the Iliad.
> 
> David had to survive and a battle for good had to be won, for if David were killed in battle, Jesus would and could not exist as Jesus is a descendant of David. Badass story, read it.



i was wondering what story in the bible you would twist to meet your needs.

12yrs catholic school i know all about the bible.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Catholicism is a bunk ass religion IMO. Read my prior post on this thread and you will see why I say that.

Please elaborate how and why I would twist the bible?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Catholicism is a bunk ass religion IMO. Read my prior post on this thread and you will see why I say that.
> 
> Please elaborate how and why I would twist the bible?




Bunk ass religion? It's based on the bible. All off shoots that use the bible are bunk, being that they think they know the right way. Hence twisting it to suit their needs. 

It is clearly stated thou shalt not kill, yet somehow because of a passage you interpret it is ok it if suits your needs. Bc god will understand that you didn't need to listen to his rules.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

You are clearly confused so let me quarterback this convo. 

Thou shall not kill, these are the words long written down. Literally set in stone since the day when Moses collected the tablets from god on mount Sinai. Granted!

About me in short and relevant-
When I was in 3rd group, killing was my business and business was booming back in 2007. It's a dirty job and someone has to do it. 

I grew up in a catholic church and went to catholic school for eight years by order of my parents. that is a little about me. 

Now what I said about catholicism is ranked below innaproprriate. We all get hot headed from time to time. It's human nature.

When a man kills for a reason it can be justified. But you should know right now I will be forgiven for my sins according scripture. There is no two ways about that at all. That is the exact reason Jesus died for us all. You may have went to catholic school and you may have an understanding, but I study everyday and all day long. I have decided to devote my life to the bible. It is what I live for. 

Back to the point, I have seen your posts as much as you have seen mine and I will tell you without hesitation that you have broken the law of thou shall not kill. You have hatred toward you neighbor and therefore have committed murder in your heart. How do we get around that? Christ! 

Same applies with adultary, you even look at a woman with lust as everyone does- you are guilty sir.

I don't think I have to tell you that everything little thing in the bible points to christ. I have taken men/insurgents out of this world and I will be forgiven for I am believing in the one true god, I keep his word, and I treasure everything about him. 

Now for our differences between Catholicism and protestant and general baptists. Catholics worship Mary in which people believe is a sin in itself. Idolatry! I don't think so but some people do. Next, Catholics believe in purgatory, ie paying for your sins waiting on earth for the punishment to end. When punishment ends, the gates of heaven are yours. 

Now the absolute biggest difference in which I care about and it clearly says this in the bible, is that catholics believed that we are saved by faith as well as works of good. It says nowhere in the bible that good works are mandatory for eternal life in heaven. It does say in Ephesians 2 verse 5 -

5 even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christ-by grace you have been saved-
6 and raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus,

Grace alone is the key phrase here. Find me verse where it says works and grace. 

Thanks for reading, keep the questions coming, I thrive on this


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> You are clearly confused so let me quarterback this convo.
> 
> Thou shall not kill, these are the words long written down. Literally set in stone since the day when Moses collected the tablets from god on mount Sinai. Granted!
> 
> ...



at no point does christ say the bolded is acceptable behavior. No one has the right to take life that he granted(i'll take a christian stand point on this), because taking away his greatest gift is not any mortals job. He never said go out and sin because i died for you. 

You think you are following god plans but you don't know what your superiors have in mind and that they are acting according to gods plan or their own. Most likely it's their own. 



As far as works and grace, if one truly has grace then the works would follow without thought.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

If somebody tries to kill me- truly truly I say to you ,  I will kill them back.

Did you ever read the book of exodus - do you remember when Moses bore witness to a brutal beating of a Jew by an egyptian? I am sure you didn't per that previous statement you laid on me. What did Moses do? He killed that egytian! He was defending his people. He saw murder happening and he stopped it for the better good. Moses was considered the opposite of righteous especially before he started gosds work.

Later on, god even gives tremendous favor to Moses, hence leading the people of is real from Egypt to the promise land despite the people of isreals horrid actions (golden calf/idolatry). Which brings me to my next point in which I will let you answer, being a follower and passionate about this subject. What did god do to the idollars?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Top Ten Signs You're a Fundamentalist Christian borrowed from GFR post

10 - You vigorously deny the existence of thousands of gods claimed by other religions, but feel outraged when someone denies the existence of yours.

9 - You feel insulted and "dehumanized" when scientists say that people evolved from other life forms, but you have no problem with the Biblical claim that we were created from dirt.

8 - You laugh at polytheists, but you have no problem believing in a Triune God.

7 - Your face turns purple when you hear of the "atrocities" attributed to Allah, but you don't even flinch when hearing about how God/Jehovah slaughtered all the babies of Egypt in "Exodus" and ordered the elimination of entire ethnic groups in "Joshua" including women, children, and trees!

6 - You laugh at Hindu beliefs that deify humans, and Greek claims about gods sleeping with women, but you have no problem believing that the Holy Spirit impregnated Mary, who then gave birth to a man-god who got killed, came back to life and then ascended into the sky.

5 - You are willing to spend your life looking for little loopholes in the scientifically established age of Earth (few billion years), but you find nothing wrong with believing dates recorded by Bronze Age tribesmen sitting in their tents and guessing that Earth is a few generations old.

4 - You believe that the entire population of this planet with the exception of those who share your beliefs -- though excluding those in all rival sects - will spend Eternity in an infinite Hell of Suffering. And yet consider your religion the most "tolerant" and "loving."

3 - While modern science, history, geology, biology, and physics have failed to convince you otherwise, some idiot rolling around on the floor speaking in "tongues" may be all the evidence you need to "prove" Christianity.

2 - You define 0.01% as a "high success rate" when it comes to answered prayers. You consider that to be evidence that prayer works. And you think that the remaining 99.99% FAILURE was simply the will of God.

1 - You actually know a lot less than many atheists and agnostics do about the Bible, Christianity, and church history - but still call yourself a Christian.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is more for your thou shall not kill law!

1 "If a man steals an ox or a sheep, and kills it or sells it, he shall repay five oxen for an ox, and four sheep for a sheep.
2 If a thief is found breaking in and is struck so that he dies, there shall be no bloodguilt for him,
3 but if the sun has risen on him, there shall be bloodguilt for him. He shall surely pay. If he has nothing, then he shall be sold for his theft.
4 If the stolen beast is found alive in his possession, whether it is an ox or a donkey or a sheep, he shall pay double.

I will answer according to the numbers of your last post

10 . Yes, I deny all else but the one true god. God evens proclaimed that you shall worship him and no one else or you will be damned for all eternity. Fact!

9. I do not feel insulted. If you saw my convo with apie86, you would see how I respected his opinion. I don't get mad at non believers, I only care about what I believe in. My wife's a non believer and that is her choice, she believes in the science thing and we get along perfectly. 

8. See number 10, and I don't laugh at anyone's faith. Even was even apologetic when I bashed on Catholicism. Did I not?

7 my face never turned purple and the killing of the first born was the tenth plague brought on by the pharaohs hard and wicked heart. It was a part of gods plan, see exodus for details. 

6- and don't laugh and the rest of number six is very accurate. It was prophecised according to the old testament. Read it!

5 there are no loopholes and I won't need them as Jesus Christ, my savior has and will deliver me of my sins through the words long written down in the gospel.

4 thbook of John reads that Jesus said in laymens terms that you are either with me or against me, you are either saved or going to hell, and that you are of god or the father of lies (Satan).

3 there must be witnesses to record historical events. It is the same as you not being around for the catastrophic events of the holocaust. Just because you werent there, doesn't mean it didn't happen. Next point, we have evidence and whatnot to prove the holocaust. So do Christians about the faith, ever hear of he dead sea scrolls?

2 you are absolutely correct there sir. God has a plan for everything regardless of what you may think. The millions of people killed unneccesarily through war and other global issues sounds slot like things that have happened in stories all through the bible. Like the story where joseph saved Egypt from the famine. In revelation, it says that athrid of man kind will slay each other at he end of times. Again, gods will. They may innocent but it will happen once the sealed is broken - revelation chapter six verse three will happen

3 When he opened the second seal, I heard the second living creature say, "Come!"
4 And out came another horse, bright red. Its rider was permitted to take peace from the earth, so that people should slay one another, and he was given a great sword.

Enough said there

1 damn right i do for Jesus christ is my savior and I believe in the one true god and get it straight bud that laugh Arno ones beliefs.


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I don't blame you, but perhaps you haven't talked to the right christians, I threw some hard words in my last post but I always have to be on the defense in here because of the trolls. Let's start here, if you have questions, ask them an I will do my best to find out whatever answe it is you are looking for, if any all.
> 
> I'll say though that science and religion are enemies because science is a never ending challenge that faith cannot overcome. It can only be a victory to those who believe in christ. Basically, an atheist or one who is unsure of his current stature with faith must ask himself these questions-
> 
> ...



lol @ "I threw some hard words"!  You threw some shit I first heard when I was probably 5 years old.  *yawn*

BHF is right though, arguing with you xtians is futile.  You all think you know it all, or at least know more than someone who doesn't claim to be xtian.  And you're some of the most closed minded people on the planet.

Does loving thy neighbor include "dragging them down" and calling them "morons" and "scum of society"?  If so then you're doing a great job of letting the love of JC shine through you!!!!

I would challenge you on anything at all in the scripture, but it really wouldn't be a challenge.  Besides, you "read your bible everyday and make the correct interpretations" (lol @ you interpreting the bible correctly on your own), so anything I say would be invalidated by you because according to you and your "correct interpretations" my interpretations would automatically be incorrect.  Typical Xtian.



			
				Killermonkey said:
			
		

> I am  dedicated to a study group and so I discuss everything you guys are  talking about daily.



I could bring up plenty of stuff you've probably not talked about nor heard about...but again...futile (see above).

Keep being an awesome example for Jesus bro!


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Agreed and on the same note, if you are going to ask a question or give your *too-sense* on said subject, then please present why you are staking a claim or perhaps even show some evidence or scripture to go along with it. *Ei* don't be a Doosh!
> 
> Are you Christian chubbs?



*2 cents -or- two cents

* i.e.   -not ei (this ain't Old MacDonald Had a Farm, ei ei o)

lol


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Catholicism is a bunk ass religion IMO. Read my prior post on this thread and you will see why I say that.
> 
> Please elaborate how and why I would twist the bible?



protestantism is a spin off of catholicism, dummy.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

i don't have the energy for this. I have at least 3500 posts in the religion and politics section of MD. If you enjoy this sort of stuff go there. 

If you want to deny historical events and other things that pre date your beloved bible that's fine by me. I guess in your world the earth is 6000 years old or would you use the argument that we don't comprehend god's time because 1 day for him can be anything but for us it is different.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

bmw said:


> protestantism is a spin off of catholicism, dummy.



No, it's not dumb fuck! They are not two in the same. What a fucking idiot!!!

HAhahahaha

Backtrack to bonehead number one aka captain cornhole! Could also be referered to as the righteous one, which Jesus was the only righteous one to ever walk the earth but he way captain cockbag makes it sound, he is a close second. What a joke!

You are absolutely the toughest guyI know because you accept some words of regret by me from bashing Catholicism. I tremble, honestly especially when I have a body count and you have your nice little cushy nerf ball life sitting on a nice high biscuit, never having to risk it.you have never seen the true works of the desolate one, but in time you will know the true meaning of 666 in a future you are desperately hoping to avoid. You wouldn't be here reading and replying to this if you were so certain of your science that proves god and the book wrong. Out of 200 posts, do you see any Muslims in here bitching? No because they know Allah their one and only. 

You all think that every Christian is the Ned Flanders type which makes you so naive to reality it isnt even funny. Every time I think with murder in my heart and say to myself " I wish I could kill every dumb mother fucker on this planet that makes this world a worse place than it already is", spoiler alert, I am thinking of you jackass!

You got owned by me because I answered every one of your questions with not only profound entries but with scripture to supplement my case and the case for christ. With respect I might add. You are owned motherfucker and to top that, you questions werent even yours, you googled them from the Internet you worthless, unoriginal fuck. 

You can mock me as a christian all day long and that is something that I can deal with at the end of the day. I mock you as a complete and utter numb nut who is naive to not just everything I said but something that people and killed and died for for thousands of years. Tell me, you rode the short bus to catholic school didn't you bitch?!

You think I haven't heard that before, people mocking me as a christian?the difference between your broke ass and mine is You think it is all about pride and image as it is clearly explained in your last text. It is not, it is all about being a servant of god at the end of the day and doing what you think is right for yourself and those close to you and to keep the faith. Something you will never get. Ever hear of thou shall not lie? You lied your ass of throughout this entire convo especially where you know more about religions than I do. You are no more than D student in the special Ed class probably just barely surviving if not putting a heavy anchor on our society. Face the facts, you are worthless.

The bottom line is, you had better hope that there is no god because you are fucked beyond belief? In this case, you will be my bitch in the afterlife just like you are now in this life.

You have nothing to bring up? that is cop out to make people think that you have a one up on me on this convo. I read the bible in its entirety 6 fucking times and you are going to educate me?  

Where is your rebuttal to my question toughness, I asked you what god commanded Moses to do when he came do to handle the idollars?

I guess google search was too much effort for you. He fucking killed thousands to prove a point that he is the one and only to be worshipped. You are so far more educated than me, let me tell you. 

You make me sick and I will be relinquishing custody of you being my bitch to some other spectator. Who wants this bitch??

Owned!!!! Hahahahahahahaa.  .. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

bmw said:


> protestantism is a spin off of catholicism, dummy.



No, it's not dumb fuck! They are not two in the same. What a fucking idiot!!!

HAhahahaha

Backtrack to bonehead number one aka captain cornhole! Could also be referered to as the righteous one, which Jesus was the only righteous one to ever walk the earth but he way captain cockbag makes it sound, he is a close second. What a joke!

You are absolutely the toughest guyI know because you accept some words of regret by me from bashing Catholicism. I tremble, honestly especially when I have a body count and you have your nice little cushy nerf ball life sitting on a nice high biscuit, never having to risk it.you have never seen the true works of the desolate one, but in time you will know the true meaning of 666 in a future you are desperately hoping to avoid. You wouldn't be here reading and replying to this if you were so certain of your science that proves god and the book wrong. Out of 200 posts, do you see any Muslims in here bitching? No because they know Allah their one and only. 

You all think that every Christian is the Ned Flanders type which makes you so naive to reality it isnt even funny. Every time I think with murder in my heart and say to myself " I wish I could kill every dumb mother fucker on this planet that makes this world a worse place than it already is", spoiler alert, I am thinking of you jackass!

You got owned by me because I answered every one of your questions with not only profound entries but with scripture to supplement my case and the case for christ. With respect I might add. You are owned motherfucker and to top that, you questions werent even yours, you googled them from the Internet you worthless, unoriginal fuck. 

You can mock me as a christian all day long and that is something that I can deal with at the end of the day. I mock you as a complete and utter numb nut who is naive to not just everything I said but something that people and killed and died for for thousands of years. Tell me, you rode the short bus to catholic school didn't you bitch?!

You think I haven't heard that before, people mocking me as a christian?the difference between your broke ass and mine is You think it is all about pride and image as it is clearly explained in your last text. It is not, it is all about being a servant of god at the end of the day and doing what you think is right for yourself and those close to you and to keep the faith. Something you will never get. Ever hear of thou shall not lie? You lied your ass of throughout this entire convo especially where you know more about religions than I do. You are no more than D student in the special Ed class probably just barely surviving if not putting a heavy anchor on our society. Face the facts, you are worthless.

The bottom line is, you had better hope that there is no god because you are fucked beyond belief? In this case, you will be my bitch in the afterlife just like you are now in this life.

You have nothing to bring up? that is cop out to make people think that you have a one up on me on this convo. I read the bible in its entirety 6 fucking times and you are going to educate me?  

Where is your rebuttal to my question toughness, I asked you what god commanded Moses to do when he came do to handle the idollars?

I guess google was too much effort for you. He fucking killed thousands to prove a point that he is the one and only to be worshipped. You are so far more educated than me, let me tell you. 

No energy huh? ThAts right! Run rabbit, RUN!!

You make me sick and I will be relinquishing custody of you being my bitch to some other spectator. Who wants this bitch??

Owned!!!! Hahahahahahahaa.  .. . . . . . . . .


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

I never said they were "two in the same" foolio.  You don't read much do ya?

By the way it's "one and the same".  God you are stupid.  Too stupid to even try to talk to.

Oh, and there you go again with that mouth and that attitude...making your Jesus proud.  /sarcasm


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> No, it's not dumb fuck! They are not two in the same. What a fucking idiot!!!
> 
> HAhahahaha
> 
> ...



You are pathetically uneducated and have very little knowledge other that what mommy and daddy spit down your throat. You are blind to facts and history. Why would i bother? The funny thing is that not even christians can agree among themselves. The bible is meant for ease of understanding and control of the masses. Sounds more like the devil inspired it, but wait it was written by a bunch of people who each say they were inspired by god. And we all know people don't lie, ahem i mean christians. 

Trying "owning" a third grader your chances will be much improved. And if you can't just kill him, he's probably going to hell anyway. You'll be doing god's work...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 18, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> You are pathetically uneducated and have very little knowledge other that what mommy and daddy spit down your throat. You are blind to facts and history. Why would i bother? The funny thing is that not even christians can agree among themselves. The bible is meant for ease of understanding and control of the masses. Sounds more like the devil inspired it, but wait *it was written by a bunch of people who each say they were inspired by god. And we all know people don't lie*, ahem i mean christians.
> 
> Trying "owning" a third grader your chances will be much improved. And if you can't just kill him, he's probably going to hell anyway. You'll be doing god's work...



truth. written by a bunch of dudes who lived 100's of years after christ. they did not know christ, but the easiest way to recognition and fame back then was claiming god had chosen you for something.

fact of the matter is this; life is an over-rated phenomenon. we are here simply because the conditions were perfect for dna to be formed. all living materials are simply glorified dna protectors and transporters. we were not chosen or created by god; we were created by dna through evolution to better suit dna's needs. god has nothing to do with this. 

jesus was a man. his mother, mary, got knocked up out of wedlock and instead of owning up and saying she was fucking around and be stoned to death, she decided to lie and say it was immaculate conception. there was no proof given for this, just that people were gullible. if someone was to try this shit now, we would all laugh in their faces. 

god cannot exist. period. i use this as the most simple way to disprove the judeo-islamic-christian god who is omnipotent, it's very commonly used. can god create a stone? can god create a stone that he can lift up? can god create a stone he cannot lift up? only two of the answers can be answered yes, not all three, therefore, god is not omnipotent. 

we are very, very primitive and dumb animals. our minds are very limited and we still have much evolving to do. we have only been around for, give or take, 200,000 years. we cannot fathom how the universe or we came to be, nor do we have the technology to do so. however, at some point in the distant future, if we don't kill each other (which btw is never justified), we will be able to answer these questions indefinitely. religion is slowly being phased out. it was a very good tool when it was needed, but as science advances, we are losing a need for religion entirely. 

i used paragraphs, therefore this reply exists.


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow BMW, really my words hurt you that bad? For all who dont know, BMW negge me 100,000 points today in an anything oes forum which makes him a total fucking baby. Keep negging me, my last post just gave me a shit load a reps because people who are watching know that I am right and they also know that the captn is blind and thinks that he has no clue what he is saying. 

Captn is far beyond commi it isn't even funny! Why would I say he is a typically gun Hating communist? Very simple, those of you who live countries that are involved in the great war in the middle east, you should be appalled because of captns crazy, liberal bullshit where he stated that I, along with every soldier, is a relentless murderer and there is no question in his mind about it. Read the book of genesis frat boy faggot, it will tell you that Christians believe in abrahams along with other were given nations by god and army's to protect them. 

 I know you took that little pic of your weak ass looking body in your dorm room at some third rate college. Instead of taking weak ass pics, why don't you study a bible or figure out what yu are talking about. 

You know whyyour little snide comments don't bother me? Because I know who i am what I have done (green beret, federal government, 4 years college, much more but not relevant)NAND I know who you are (trailer trash, probably barely surviving classes at your third rate college, and maybe perhaps tried being gay hence your hatred towards the bible and christianity). People tend to hate the faith because they are so corrupted with sins like being gay, sex addicts, idollars and what ever to the point where they refuse to evenngive it a chance. They are too weak minded to give up what they love, immoralities.

BMW and captain are tools,


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

I could see your point there even though I don't agree with it. Science and religion don't mix



apietrosanti86 said:


> truth. written by a bunch of dudes who lived 100's of years after christ. they did not know christ, but the easiest way to recognition and fame back then was claiming god had chosen you for something.
> 
> fact of the matter is this; life is an over-rated phenomenon. we are here simply because the conditions were perfect for dna to be formed. all living materials are simply glorified dna protectors and transporters. we were not chosen or created by god; we were created by dna through evolution to better suit dna's needs. god has nothing to do with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Captian, you are miserable commi fuck, you anti American scumbag. Get the fuck out my country!! Thou shall not kill? Tsk, this country like most, only exist because of battlefield. You have a whole lot learning to do.mandate growing up I might add

If no one would kill for you , you wouldn't be thriving in american today. What is wrong with you?!is anyone esle seeing his stupidity?!How do think the revolution, Vietnam, ww2 was won retard!?!?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> *Facts* and *Christianity* don't mix



Fixed


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Bill hicks, is this guy captn a commi or what?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 19, 2011)

dude, communism works so much better than democracy anyway. capt'n is a good man.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

So apie, you agree that I do my job for the wrong reasons?


----------



## Chubby (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Agreed and on the same note, if you are going to ask a question or give your too-sense on said subject, then please present why you are staking a claim or perhaps even show some evidence or scripture to go along with it. Ei don't be a Doosh!
> 
> *Are you Christian chubbs?*


No.  I was raised by Catholic parents.  I am not interested in any religions.  Just want to be a good person.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

I am not even going to start in with apie on his commi comment. I will not go there and especially because he delivered his honesty with respect to other people in which captn commi doenst have the ability to do.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Wow BMW, really my words hurt you that bad? For all who dont know, BMW negge me 100,000 points today in an anything oes forum which makes him a total fucking baby. Keep negging me, my last post just gave me a shit load a reps because people who are watching know that I am right and they also know that the captn is blind and thinks that he has no clue what he is saying.
> 
> *You think you are a grown up, crying about getting negged. ROFL. Sorry i'm not a blood thirsty individual who is manipulated easily. I love how you think it's god and america verse the world. *
> 
> ...



*So you are a homophobe that lies about following jesus? Love your brother the homosexual neighbor? Wow you are a testament to your faith.

save you christian hate for someone else. *


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

No! I bestow it upon you and I am not a homophobe but the way you talk only makes suspect that you are all about the cock!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> No! I bestow it upon you and I am not a homophobe but the way you talk only makes suspect that you are all about the cock!



I understand you are mentally unsound but I don't think jesus would hate a homosexual. He accepted prostitutes, thieves, beggars and the lowest of the low. He actually bestowed love and peace where as you bestow hate. Try to think for several seconds about your christians principles and what they actually mean, And how the lord actually asks you how to serve him...


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

For once, I cannot argue with you there and I am glad that you pointed that out. So in that event, why don't we both take a Xanax and call it a day with this as we are never going to get anywhere. You don't believe and I can't make you believe and that is what it comes down to.

I will ask you one last question and if if you want, I will leave you alone. 

Why did you lose faith being from a strong catholic background?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Also, I don't hate but I get pissed from time to time like anyone else.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> For once, I cannot argue with you there and I am glad that you pointed that out. So in that event, why don't we both take a Xanax and call it a day with this as we are never going to get anywhere. You don't believe and I can't make you believe and that is what it comes down to.
> 
> I will ask you one last question and if if you want, I will leave you alone.
> 
> Why did you lose faith being from a strong catholic background?



I honestly never believed in it. It never spoke to me in any way shape or form. Even as a 7 year old the story seemed no different than a cartoon on a TV. I have never been a person that just blindly follows, i never even believed in santa as a child. 

Also if there is a omnipotent being that has the power to create life, why does life have to be so terrible for some while others prosper off others pain? What is the point of that? Babies are being raped around the world, if god can't step in with all his power and stop things like this, then i want no part of him.  As i said before i will gladly rot in hell with the comfort that i don't have to be near such a being. 

I'm sure there is a force behind everything but i don't believe that it is conscious and here solely for us.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, well said. And if you were curious to know, I have lost faith during my years in the army and pretty much gave up on faith all the way. I was forced to go to catholic school and I believe that more than half my class were atheists because they felt like it was forced upon them as well.

Like Jesus said said in laymens terms in the book of John, you are either with me or against me. You will have eternity or you will burn. Yada, yada. 

Religion is a touchy thing for some but to each their own, I say. I certainly didn't like it when it was thrown up in my face.

Alright good chat, BMW is still Doosh because he negged me earlier. Which I don't think is ethical at all considering this is anything goes. But whatever


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 19, 2011)

i've been negged in here to, all in good fun...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> So apie, you agree that I do my job for the wrong reasons?



If you're referring to your job in the army, then yes.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

It just comes off to me as wrong in negging someone in here. 

Apie, I would answer that but I am pretty much down with this thread for right now. I will catch you somewhere else later


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Not to offend anyone, but if Jesus had to die for our sins, he would HAVE to be sold out by someone to die for our sins. Kinda makes it a confusing question to answer?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 1, 2011)

sell what?
cooch?
intellect?

claim him a god with powers beyond belief?
Call him a commie?


I am sorry, I am a bit at a stand still for what I would be selling??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Wow, well said. And if you were curious to know, I have lost faith during my years in the army and pretty much gave up on faith all the way. I was forced to go to catholic school and I believe that more than half my class were atheists because they felt like it was forced upon them as well.
> 
> Like Jesus said said in laymens terms in the book of John, you are either with me or against me. You will have eternity or you will burn. Yada, yada.
> 
> ...


Serious question: Do you believe that dinosaurs existed at some point?


----------

